# San Miguel Eskrima Seminar, Los Angeles Area 1-03-04



## san miguel eskrima (Dec 16, 2003)

WORKSHOP ON THE RARE ART OF GM FILEMON "MOMOY" CANETE'S "SAN MIGUEL ESKRIMA"


DATE: January 03, 2004 (Saturday)
PLACE:  ISA ACADEMY
10060 East Rosecrans Ave.
Bellflower, California 90706
TIME: 12-4PM
FEES: $50 OR $65 at the door
LIMITED SPACING OF 15 PEOPLE ONLY
ABSOLUTELY NO VIDEO, NO SPECTATORS
CONTACT :  Guro Ramon Rubia 562-682-7136 cell, evara@juno.com and kurbada@aol.com,  / Guro Alan Montoya 562-925-1981 school or 562-572-8057 cell

Make checks payable to Eva Canete Rubia

Mabuhay, Sinugdanan ug Kataposan,

Magtutudlo Ramon Rubia


----------



## John J (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Ramon,

I'm glad we had a chance to finally meet. Hopefully next time we will have more time to train and share experiences. 

I encourage everyone to attend this workshop. Ramon Rubia is a very knowledgeable and skilled practitioner. He has much to offer in his approach to teaching the FMA and does it in the true Spirit of an Eskrimador.

I wish you much success!

Your Brother in the Arts,

John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## san miguel eskrima (Dec 16, 2003)

John,

Thanks for the kind words. I hope we could get together again and share our passion for the promotion, propagation,and perpetuation of our native/indigenous unique FMA. In the spirit of our forefathers before us, Mabuhay and happy holidays.

Greetings to Willeen for me.

Sinugdanan ug Katapusan,

Magtutudlo Ramon Rubia


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2003)

Ramon Rubia,

How are you? We talked a while back.

I have a question, what is the or what does Magtutudlo?


And, good luck and training on the seminar coming up.

Best Regards

:asian:


----------



## bart (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey,

If you can make it to this seminar at the ISA in Bellflower you definitely should go. Bellflower is under 30 minutes from mostly everywhere in the Los Angeles area and the ISA Academy is a great facility with lots of room and no big egos. 

The San Miguel style is unlike many other styles of eskrima and the seminar will be an eye-opener and you will come away from the seminar viewing the FMA in a different light and with deeper sense and meaning. 

Ramon seeks out information at the source in his frequent trips to the Philippines and his respectful and sincere manner opens doors to him that are closed to most. Also Ramon was an LEO and he brings real life experience and a practical, no-nonsense frame of mind to his art. 

This would be a very valuable seminar to attend.


----------



## azodnem1 (Dec 20, 2003)

Master Ramon Rubia is the only instructor based in the U.S. authenticated, certified and endorsed by the SAN MIGUEL ESKRIMA ASOSASYON Cebu, Philippines.  In my honest opinion, his skill level (physically, mentally and spiritually) is truly unmatched.  You feel this aura about him.  His brand of eskrima is raw, straight-forward and in its truest form.  Let me mention that he is also an outstanding teacher.  Don't miss this opportunity to train w/ him... you won't be sorry.

Albert Mendoza
DOCE PARES INTERNATIONAL/ CALIFORNIA CHAPTER


----------



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

Hello,
is there anyone doing San Miguel in Europe?
greetings


----------



## bart (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey,

Ramon has been travelling to Spain and teaching some of his students there.


----------



## lhommedieu (Dec 26, 2003)

You may also wish to consider GM Alberto D. Dacayana (Rome, Italy), who began his studies with Momoy Canete in 1962.  From what I can see, he has also incorporated Wing Chung into his curriculum. 

http://www.visayanmartialarts.com/Migsundo.htm

Doce Pares teachers in Europe may also be able to offer some insight into San Miguel Eskrima.  In particular:

Danny Guba (Great Britain)
Frans Stroeven (Netherlands)

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## dohap (Dec 26, 2003)

can You put some more info about seminars in Spain?
Thanks for previous info
greetings


----------

